# Advice on selling adopts



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

I was thinking about selling adopts on the main site but my account is really new and not a lot of watchers or anything. So I decided to ask for some tips before I just dived in.

Question 1. Is it a good idea to start posting adopts without any sort of following? Like I literally have one person watching me, that's all OTL

Question 2. If I did start selling adopts would on original species be okay? Or should I start with something more normal like dogs, cats, etc?

Question 3. Is furaffinity a decent place to sell adopts? I've been selling a few on DA but not a whole lot of interest in them. Someone told me that I could sell them 'easier' on Furaffinity. Is that like a lagit thing?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me ^_^


----------



## Revous (Sep 23, 2016)

1 - I'd say that you should start by drawing attention to your account, and if possible, tailor the account to be centered around adopts. Regardless of a fanbase, do LOADS of art and upload during peak access hours. Perhaps give out a few until you've got some watchers, tag your works well. Open another account if you must and the site allows multiples, this way users who are into buying characters can easily identify the purpose of your page. 

2 - Always perform interest checks before posting (if you care about target audiences and all that). As far as I've seen, each species/category has their pros and cons.
Original species: Pros - More likely to attract interest due to novelty, specially if you draw very well. Cons - You need to do quite a bit of research to not subconsciously plagiarize someone. Also, skill counts a lot.
Normal species: Pros - Easier to draw and there's loads of reference online. Cons - Less likely to attract attention unless you're awesome at character design and have a unique style.

3 - I'm unsure if FA is a good place (personally I find Deviantart to be easier to sell once you're popular, but harder to build a fanbase). FA is (un)fortunately centered around adult work and YCHs.

Disclaimer: My own personal opinion. IRL I do scientific research on trends and factors that affect them. As a result I often end up analysing trends of the online art community just for kicks since it affects my commissions.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 24, 2016)

Revous said:


> 1 - I'd say that you should start by drawing attention to your account, and if possible, tailor the account to be centered around adopts. Regardless of a fanbase, do LOADS of art and upload during peak access hours. Perhaps give out a few until you've got some watchers, tag your works well. Open another account if you must and the site allows multiples, this way users who are into buying characters can easily identify the purpose of your page.
> 
> 2 - Always perform interest checks before posting (if you care about target audiences and all that). As far as I've seen, each species/category has their pros and cons.
> Original species: Pros - More likely to attract interest due to novelty, specially if you draw very well. Cons - You need to do quite a bit of research to not subconsciously plagiarize someone. Also, skill counts a lot.
> ...



Thank you for the inf ^_^
This really helpful to me a lot.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 24, 2016)

I think the uphill battle with adopts is you're counting on people to be both too unoriginal to come up with something themselves, but also be artistically inclined, or someone sitting around with a wad of money in their hands. I had one person tell me once about how much money she made from adoptables, and that over the span of 2 years, made ALMOST A HUNDRED DOLLARS (it was something like 90) 

Go nuts, give it a shot, don't rely on it for income because that market is saturated AF.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 26, 2016)

FireFeathers said:


> I think the uphill battle with adopts is you're counting on people to be both too unoriginal to come up with something themselves, but also be artistically inclined, or someone sitting around with a wad of money in their hands. I had one person tell me once about how much money she made from adoptables, and that over the span of 2 years, made ALMOST A HUNDRED DOLLARS (it was something like 90)
> 
> Go nuts, give it a shot, don't rely on it for income because that market is saturated AF.



Hmm, I see. Okay. Thanks for the info ^_^
I'll take that into consideration.


----------

